# hubby is going to kill me - 2 new girls! **Updated**



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ok - so I had sold my AGS herd sire Gabriel to a very nice lady that has two beautiful AGS registered white does (one with blue eyes) last weekend. The deal was a little more weird, but we are friends and so it wasn't an issue. She was getting gabriel and a wether from me and then one of her girls bred to my Joe in exchange for a AGS registered doeling from either of the breeding (of course I was hoping for a BE doeling). 

Well, I got an email from her that she was in over her head, and she had made a bad decision, and so we decided that it was ok, nothing to get upset about that I would take Gabriel back (he had gotten to both of the girls) and that I would get a discount on a doeling that was born for the stud fee. I received an email today that she wanted to know if I wanted the girls and that she would sign over their AGS papers to me and I would keep all the babies to sell or do as I please. One doe, I believe the blue eyed, is known for triplets.

So of course, you all know me - I jumped on it. I no longer have to wait till August to get an AGS doe - and a BE which is what I really wanted!!!! and babies!!!!! 

Here is a pick of the girls.

Chinaberry is closely related to Joe Dirt. She is the one that is pure white. Blanche is the one with the blue eyes in the back. I wish I had better pics, but they are supposed to be coming to the house this weekend so I will get new pics!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hubby is going to kill me - 2 new girls!*

I'm confused- but aren't the FREE goats? How could he object- free goats???? OK it's I love Lucy logic but it works.

What do all those initials stand for?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hubby is going to kill me - 2 new girls!*

well - hubby is going to think they are FREE - but really she is giving me a great deal on them and taking payments to boot so that they can be with me because she trusts me. She didn't want to let them go to someone she didn't know because they really do love the girls.

the initials.... are you talking about BE - blue eyes AGS - American Goat Society or did I miss something and having a blonde moment?? hehe


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hubby is going to kill me - 2 new girls!*

I didn't know what BE was at all- they are very very pretty- congratulations.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hubby is going to kill me - 2 new girls!*

well I am glad that I was able to share what BE was!!

I have not been able to meet the girls personally so I am very excited!! But I know that they come from a great home and one is from the same breeder as my joe dirt!! They are both CAE negative, results came back last week.

I will get more pics this weekend!!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: hubby is going to kill me - 2 new girls!*

aww they are so cute


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: hubby is going to kill me - 2 new girls!*

They are so lovely Allison!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: hubby is going to kill me - 2 new girls!*

So does that mean you are NOT getting a horse or two?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hubby is going to kill me - 2 new girls!*

nah, we are still talking about the horses and we are hopefully going to meet them next weekend, and then we will decide if we are going to take these mares or not.

I am now up to an even 20 goats so I think I need to sell a few off - and so I agreed that I would - but that was the intentions to do this spring anyway - but I let him think it was his choice - LOL! You know - makes them feel like they are still in control - LOL!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hubby is going to kill me - 2 new girls!*

they are pretty girls. I hope that your hubby doesnt get upset over it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hubby is going to kill me - 2 new girls!*

Allison, that is one heck of a deal...and they were bred to Gabriel? So you are getting him back as well as these pretty girls as well as whatever kids they have?! WOW!! They are pretty and the "Nosey" one looks like My Angel. :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hubby is going to kill me - 2 new girls!*

They are just beautiful!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hubby is going to kill me - 2 new girls!*

They are gorgeous!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: hubby is going to kill me - 2 new girls!*

Congratulations!!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: hubby is going to kill me - 2 new girls! **UPDATE***

ok, so I don't know how many of you saw me talking on another post that I found a couple lumps on the two new girls - well I sent in blood for CL testing and I got the results back - NEGATIVE for CL and Johnes! Woo Hoo!! I can now turn them loose with the rest of the herd and I am soooo happy!

Allison


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You must be so relieved!!!! That is awesome Allison!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats awesome

Now where did you say the lumps were again?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The main lump on Blanca's neck was a sub Q lump that was in medial line between the jaw bone and shoulder, about 1/2 way down the neck. There was another small one about in the same area on the opposite side that completely went away already. I think the one that I felt on China was not at all what I thought that it was because it was in the muscle of the neck and not a sub Q - and I think it was just part of the muscle.

The big bump on blanca went from being huge and hard, to soft, and now it is disapating and is only about 1/2 of what it was when I got her a couple weeks ago. It has never ruptured or leaked at all. 

I sent blood in on the 10th and they had not received it, so I sent more blood on the 21st. They ended up getting the latter on Monday and the original blood on Tuesday, so they ran all the blood to see if there was a difference from draw dates, and all 4 came back negative!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats great. Such a relief I am sure.

As to the lumps ---- I wonder if they came from CD/T shots as I know some people give them in the neck


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That is good news- not all lumps are CL but is so good to check. I think you are clear as I have never seen a CL lump go away without draining.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, I am so happy that it is cleared!

I am wondering the same thing Stacey - she had the girls at the vet on 2/25/08 and they got the vaccination and a blood draw. That is a thought - I will call the vet and see if they have in the file where the vaccines were given.

Thanks all for your support!!


----------

